
Ask HN: I bought a server for research. How should i configure it? - eyer2016
64 GB RAM, 1 TB SSD, 8 TB HDD, Nvidia 1080 is my configuration. What OS should I install? How should I partition my hard disks?<p>By research, I mean trying out GPU based databases, deep learning etc.
======
wmf
I prefer one partition; with separate / and /home one can get full and you
waste time shuffling stuff around.

~~~
znpy
But with separate / and /home you/he/she could reinstall the OS without having
to touch the user directories.

